# Legal States



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Piranhas are ILLEGAL in Nevada.. (







I wont tell... )



> Nevada Some animals are prohibited from possession or importation in Nevada. This list includes certain fish (including piranhas), caimans, some snakes, snapping turtles, some frogs and toads, certain rats and mice, wild rabbits, wild pigs, wild goats, wild sheep and some snails. The following animals are legal for ownership without a permit; all others may be allowed with a permit: canaries, toucans, lovebirds, finches, parakeets, cockatiels, parrots, hamsters, domesticated rats and mice, gerbils, guinea pigs, aquarium fish, European ferrets, llamas, ostriches, non-venomous non-indigenous reptiles, albino forms of indigenous reptiles, domesticated ducks, domesticated chinchillas and amphibians (except bullfrogs). For more information, contact:
> 
> Division of Wildlife
> Box 10678
> ...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

sorry, I need to post again to address the issue of glow fish.. Glow Fish are illegal in all 50 states.. I think they are really cool however, I can understand why people would want them banned. Below are links concerning this subject --

GLOW FISH

Or this one

GLOW FISH


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

This is from Frank Magallanes OPEFE site... Hope this helps..

OPEFE List of Prohibited States (MAP)


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Found this in a previous forum here on P-Fury ... Hope it helps.. However, if there is a difference between this one and the one above... choose the one above to go by. (Frank Magallanes's Map)


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks again.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Now.


----------

